# Winter storm 26-27th



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Someone told me there is a potential snow storm coming the 26-27th. Supposed to go through Ohio,Indiana and Michigan. Anyone else here anything? Need to start plowing soon.


----------

